# Mosh Pit horror stories



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

I know there are a lot of these "horror story" threads but me and my bro were talking and laughing about stuff from middle school and remembered my hilarious "mosh pit" story if you'll even call it that. It was my first school dance and coincidentally I had a loose tooth, and I'd been playing with for the last two weeks up until that day and had gotten it pretty loose but, couldn't get it to come out. So as every one who bought a ticket to the dance began to pile in me and my friends were horse playing with each other but soon stopped when the music came on, now I'm not at all a good dancer I just bought a ticket to get out of class for the rest of the day, so I just went and had a seat and pretty much drank punch and made jokes with my buds, soon my 2nd grade bladder became full so, I was about to go to the bathroom when Lil John and The Eastside Boy's Get Low came on, mind the seats were in the very back of the of the basketball court and the door to leave was all the way in front, as I make my way to the I have to do the excuse and thank you thing at least 5 times and as I see daylight and get closer to the door, BANG some kid spin kicks me karate style, mind you this was a mostly black neighborhood and up until 5th grade (I hadn't heard or scene anything more hardcore than the Ramones so even I had no clue what a mosh pit was)where nobody really especially 2nd graders know what a mosh pit is so that makes even more ironic to me today. I lost my tooth, got to go home and got $20 bucks from my mom and dad, it all worked out pretty well actually  share your mosh pit horror stories below.


----------



## BiPolarMachine (Dec 2, 2013)

Best most pit was an ASG show here locally that I ended up with a concussion and a fractured eye socket from smacking skulls with some dude


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

BiPolarMachine said:


> Best most pit was an ASG show here locally that I ended up with a concussion and a fractured eye socket from smacking skulls with some dude


That's hardcore.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 2, 2013)

After Meshuggah and Lamb of God, I coulden't move my head without felling like death it went on for like 2 days.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 2, 2013)

Mid 90's Pantera show in Augusta, Maine. White Zombie and Deftones opening. Not a lot of big metal bands making it up there at the time, so pretty much every metalhead in the state is there.

I was probably about 15. Tall, but skinny. A strong breeze could knock me over. I'd been to a few metal shows before so I knew I wasn't really cut out for the pit. When Deftones started (no one knew who they were back then), I hung to the back. Everything was pretty calm. White Zombie played. They had a video or two on MTV rotation at that point and most people knew them, but still no pit. Everyone was just kind of standing there, maybe headbanging a little. Towards the end of their set, I got brave and made my way forward. Got to about three people back from the barricade and waited for Pantera to come out. Everyone still just kind of milling about.

First note of the first Pantera song comes crashing down and the big drunk meathead redneck that I'm right behind, pressed nice and cozy against his back, pulls back his arm and just starts punching the kid in front of him in the head. Back of the head, side of the head, face. Hard. Just jackhammering him. The kid's knocked senseless in seconds and I've got specs of his blood on my face. Half dozen beefy security guys converge and pull the redneck and his punching bag out. I turn on my heels and GTFO. The rest of the night is just a massive, violent pit full of violent drunks.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

thraxil said:


> Mid 90's Pantera show in Augusta, Maine. White Zombie and Deftones opening. Not a lot of big metal bands making it up there at the time, so pretty much every metalhead in the state is there.
> 
> I was probably about 15. Tall, but skinny. A strong breeze could knock me over. I'd been to a few metal shows before so I knew I wasn't really cut out for the pit. When Deftones started (no one knew who they were back then), I hung to the back. Everything was pretty calm. White Zombie played. They had a video or two on MTV rotation at that point and most people knew them, but still no pit. Everyone was just kind of standing there, maybe headbanging a little. Towards the end of their set, I got brave and made my way forward. Got to about three people back from the barricade and waited for Pantera to come out. Everyone still just kind of milling about.
> 
> First note of the first Pantera song comes crashing down and the big drunk meathead redneck that I'm right behind, pressed nice and cozy against his back, pulls back his arm and just starts punching the kid in front of him in the head. Back of the head, side of the head, face. Hard. Just jackhammering him. The kid's knocked senseless in seconds and I've got specs of his blood on my face. Half dozen beefy security guys converge and pull the redneck and his punching bag out. I turn on my heels and GTFO. The rest of the night is just a massive, violent pit full of violent drunks.


 Did you ever find out why he punched him?


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have any real "horror stories" per se, but when I saw Mastodon and Opeth on tour a couple years ago I was in the pit a fair bit. I smacked skulls with a couple dudes, but at one point a guy got pushed from his front, and I was behind him, with me facing forward towards his back. So he got pushed backward, right as I got pushed forward. The result was him just going straight backward, and elbowing me straight in the face. 

Wasn't anything violent, but I got a nice golf ball sized bruise on my cheekbone. Got asked a lot the next day at school what happened, and everyone was thoroughly amused at my response. 

Also, not my personal story, but my friend saw Slayer at Mayhem this past summer and got blood on his shoes in the mosh pit. I'm pretty sure he hasn't worn them much since because he doesn't want the blood to come off, because it's just a metal as hell reason to have blood on your shoes.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> I don't have any real "horror stories" per se, but when I saw Mastodon and Opeth on tour a couple years ago I was in the pit a fair bit. I smacked skulls with a couple dudes, but at one point a guy got pushed from his front, and I was behind him, with me facing forward towards his back. So he got pushed backward, right as I got pushed forward. The result was him just going straight backward, and elbowing me straight in the face.
> 
> Wasn't anything violent, but I got a nice golf ball sized bruise on my cheekbone. Got asked a lot the next day at school what happened, and everyone was thoroughly amused at my response.
> 
> Also, not my personal story, but my friend saw Slayer at Mayhem this past summer and got blood on his shoes in the mosh pit. I'm pretty sure he hasn't worn them much since because he doesn't want the blood to come off, because it's just a metal as hell reason to have blood on your shoes.


Was that on the Hunter Heritage tour with Ghost? I wanted to see them so bad but they never came Ohio way


----------



## Baelzebeard (Dec 2, 2013)

I got puked on at a Soundgarden show (94').


That was nasty, but nothing like getting my knee hyper extended in a circle pit, (Megadeth 98'). I couldn't walk for two days, and it sounded like rice krispies in there for weeks.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 2, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Was that on the Hunter Heritage tour with Ghost? I wanted to see them so bad but they never came Ohio way



Yep! It was a great show, bummer that they didn't head your way!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Not really horror stories for me, I was more just an observer of insanity.

First story! Wasn't even a mosh, just one dude acting like a jackass. He didn't deserve what he got, but he got it HARD.

Recently I was at a Periphery show where Twelve Foot Ninja was opening. They were the first band on and there was already some dude with his shirt off trying to mosh and there's only like 40-50 people in the whole venue at this point. Dude is pretty skinny, has this matted up long hair and beard, along with some classy swastika and iron cross tattoos on his arms and chest. So this is clearly going to be GREAT from the start. The crowd is pretty sparse as I said, and he's just running into people and falling over. I pushed him off the first couple times, but he ran into me about 4-5 times. I'm not a big guy (5'11" and 130 lbs) so I couldn't really do much, but it isn't really bothering me THAT much. However, there is a dude that looks about 6'5" and 300 lbs, and he'd had quite enough of that guy's bullshit. One second I'm watching the show, the next, I see the skinny nazi dude just getting the ....ing SHIT pummeled out of him. BAM BAM BAM BAM, BIG blows from the big guy, and nazi guy's out cold for like 3 minutes. The people he came with were eventually able to get him up, and on his way out he was trying to fight, swinging his arms around, but it was pretty clear he was seein' major stars at that point.

That's pretty much the craziest thing I've seen at a show. And this show was ....ing nuts for whatever reason.

Another story! Same show!

Later on in 12FN's set (which is only like 30 mins maybe, damn people!) some guy put his foot on a drumstick that got tossed out, so clearly it's his, that's the rule. Some chick GRABS onto his whole leg with her arms and legs like a bear and is trying to pry the drumstick out from under his foot. In this process she also ....ing BITES HIM. So in response, the guy grabs her by the hair and neck and just drags her across the floor to try and get her off. 

All those people went WAY too far that show, and everyone involved got kicked out. Halfway through the show though, the guy who got bit and his group were allowed back in. That group was something else too, I tell you what. The guy who got bit looked to be about 17-18, was wearing a backwards ICP Juggalo hat and was there with his what looked like 14 year old girlfriend. He was also there with his 70 year old grandma, who was wearing a Suicide Silence hat.

I don't know if it was a full moon out or what, but the show was clear of fights after those incidents. The crowd was quite pushy/moshy for Born of Osiris, but it was managable. I DID get to meet up with some cool dudes afterwards that I had met at the previous Periphery show there though. So we went over to Buffalo Wild Wings right next to the venue to hang out and lo and behold about 10 minutes later, all of Periphery sans Misha walks in. So we got to meet them and take pictures. Super cool guys. That was a good night.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Wasn't even a mosh, just one dude acting like a jackass. He didn't deserve what he got, but he got it HARD.
> 
> Recently I was at a Periphery show where Twelve Foot Ninja was opening. They were the first band on and there was already some dude with his shirt off trying to mosh and there's only like 40-50 people in the whole venue at this point. Dude is pretty skinny, has this matted up long hair and beard, along with some classy swastika and iron cross tattoos on his arms and chest. So this is clearly going to be GREAT from the start. The crowd is pretty sparse as I said, and he's just running into people and falling over. I pushed him off the first couple times, but he ran into me about 4-5 times. I'm not a big guy (5'11" and 130 lbs) so I couldn't really do much, but it isn't really bothering me THAT much. However, there is a dude that looks about 6'5" and 300 lbs, and he'd had quite enough of that guy's bullshit. One second I'm watching the show, the next, I see the skinny nazi dude just getting the ....ing SHIT pummeled out of him. BAM BAM BAM BAM, BIG blows from the big guy, and nazi guy's out cold for like 3 minutes. The people he came with were eventually able to get him up, and on his way out he was trying to fight, swinging his arms around, but it was pretty clear he was seein' major stars at that point.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it was a night to remember plus meeting the guys in Periphery freaking killer but the first and second stories had me rolling, I dislike racists but, I was hoping dude was going to be ok when you said he pummeled by 6'5" 300lbs guy.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 2, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Did you ever find out why he punched him?



Pretty sure it would've come down to something along the lines of "he was in front of me". Just a drunk low life looking to .... somebody up.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 2, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> That sounds like it was a night to remember plus meeting the guys in Periphery freaking killer but the first and second stories had me rolling, I dislike racists but, I was hoping dude was going to be ok when you said he pummeled by 6'5" 300lbs guy.



Yeah, he was eventually able to get up by himself with some help. Hopefully it knocked some sense into him! But there was no clarity of mind to be had for him on the dance floor that night!


----------



## Joose (Dec 3, 2013)

My first Slipknot pit left me with a wrist injury that took 8 months to fully heal.

I haven't moshed in years now though. I stand by the bar, or side stage if i'm lucky.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 3, 2013)

Ripped open my arm on some jag's bracer in a Behemoth pit and smeared the blood all over my face, spent the rest of the night being that bloody guy at the black metal show. 

At the same show I was talking with some guy in a huge neck brace who had fractured some vertebrae or something. We then were next to each other throughout Septic Flesh's massive wall of death and the dude was thrashing harder than anyone at the show. Probably had to go back to the hospital after that.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 3, 2013)

This is not really a pit story, but i saw Saves The Day in Las Vegas one day and I was in the front row. Some guy elbowed me in the face because he wanted to take my spot. I was bleeding quite a bit from my mouth and turned around and was like "What the .... dude?" and he says "what are you going to do about it pussy" So I decked him in the face and I am pretty sure i broke his nose. After that the security guards were dragging me out of the venue, and Chris Conley was talking shit to me as I was being dragged away lol.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been to Slayer, Pantera, Fear, Misfits, Anthrax, NIN, and other wild shows over the years... And, I never took an injury.

Where do I get hurt? Weezer.  Broke two of my toes when someone stage-dived. No one caught him and his boots landed on my sneakers. He won.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a few silly stories more then horror stories.

They take place at a Lamb of God concert my friends and I went to in 2009 at the Boston House of Blues near Fenway:

1.) As I lay dying came on and drunk some guy who looked like Bobby from King of the Hill but 40 and decked out in Metal Mulisha gear and spiked wrist bands ran up to me and my friends and was like ".... THIS PUSSY MUSIC, I WANT LAMB OF GOD!" in a trying to be brutal metal voice and then proceeded to bite down on his rockstar energy drink can and trying to rip out off a piece.... He then started gushing blood out of his mouth after realizing how terrible of an idea it was and ran away crying. Mixture of horrifying and hilarious.

2.) I'm standing in the front row - mind you I've only been to small scale thrash concerts prior to this since this was before I liked any modern metal - and Lamb of God comes on. Randy yells to the crowd "tear this ............ down" and then the music starts. I kid you not as soon as that first note was hit I was pushed forward by the crowd so much that I was flung in the air (Yes me and my 5' 10" 200 lb self) and carried backwards in some wear reverse crowd surfing motion in the most violet way ever. I'm finally let down.... in the back of the concert hall. I spend the rest of my time standing in the back witnessing the massacre that was my first Boston modern metal concert.

Bonus Story: Metal Mulisha dude comes out of the bathroom as LoG's set ends and people are leaving. And just walks out into the middle of the floor and just grunts angerily, throws a can/ bottle at the stage and walks away. A very strange dude as you can tell haha.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

crg123 said:


> I have a few silly stories more then horror stories.
> 
> They take place at a Lamb of God concert my friends and I went to in 2009 at the Boston House of Blues near Fenway:
> 
> ...


Dat boy still ain't right.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 3, 2013)

I've seen plenty of people get their shit rearranged at shows, namely shows that I've played. On our last national tour, we played at home at a venue called Bogart's. We played a new song that had this disgusting breakdown in it. As soon as the drum fill comes in, a guy runs into the pit and punches this guy directly in the jaw. Dude was out cold and got taken out on a stretcher.

I've also been punched in the face a few times, and also rolled my ankle seeing Glass Cloud and The Chariot a few weeks back. The sad part is that I just got knocked off balance while standing and fell sideways on my ankle.  Still can't rotate it fully without it hurting.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 3, 2013)

At a fest years ago, I was watching a band and some guy spinning with his arms out like Zangief from Street Fighter caught me in the jaw. I couldn't eat for two days.

Also, at a Shai Hulud show in Orlando, some guy grabbed a girl by the throat for bumping into him or something, then he proceeded to get the shit kicked out of him by several people before security dragged him out.


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol, I am one of those big guys (weighing in at a hefty 115 lb and a staggering 5 foot 6) so for me every pit I've been in has been a nightmare. 

The first I was was up in Rochester at a place called the Penny Arcade and it was a BTBAM show. So, we got there (me and my friends) and it was pretty sweet because when we pulled in and we were walking towards the place we saw BTBAM hanging out outside of their van. So we went over and Dan Briggs was super cool and talked to us for five minutes until the band split to go get food. This was when they were touring to support colors BTW. 
Anyways, we get in and run to the front of the place so we can be like right up against the stage so we could watch BTBAM perform fakkin Colors from a few feet away. Anyways, turns out there is 7... count them SEVEN local bands set to perform before them. It was ridiculous. The first band gets up and is like 'LETS SEE SOME SHIT START OUT THERE BLAHBLAH'. They were some sort of hardcore or whatever and this huge guy starts windmilling his arms around and like... wading through the crowd and just smacking people in the back of the head. Now, I had kinda gotten separated from my group because people squished in between us to avoid that giant dude, so he makes a pass and smacks me in the back of the head and then like demolishes some chick about my size and pushes the guy she is with into the stage. So I turned around and put my arm up to kind of try and block the punch next time he comes around. 
What ends up happening is the next time he comes around I turn thinking his is gone so my back is to him again and then I look to see where he is and I get pegged in the face and my glasses go flying off. So I am basically blind without my glasses because everything is blurry as shit and it is quite debilitating. So I kind of (without thinking) lunged at him with the urge to blind him because he blinded me. So I like jumped on him and started to claw at his eyes like in 28 days later and then all of a sudden I start getting the shit kicked out of me by like a bunch of people (I guess the big one just baits fights and then his friend's gangrape whoever is stupid enough to go at it.) So I got like all fuzzy and beat up and thrown out because I started a fight.  I think someone was trying to fishhook me too, it was kind of stupid. Secrity was like 'I saw the whole thing, man, I can't let you back in cuz he'll kill you'.' 

So it was the worst ever. One of the guys that was with us was really pissed because we all ended up leaving and it was like a two hour drive.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 4, 2013)

Took a spin kick to the throat at a local show once...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Took a spin kick to the throat at a local show once...


Yeah, those spin kicks get cha evey time


----------



## LarksTongue (Dec 4, 2013)

Personally I broke my nose during an Amon Amarth show. 

I had a friend punch a lady in the face and knock her over. In his defense it was Cannibal Corpse, and a circle pit, the largest I've seen. She was also wearing heels and standing on the edge of the pit. So he tripped and she god a good whack. He couldn't apologize because of the sea of humanity behind him.

I had another friend who got the worst. He went to help some dude in the pit up, but he was already being thrown on his feet by the crowd, and he grabbed the dude's junk I'm talking a full fist full of testicles.


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 4, 2013)

At a Lamb of God show 2 years ago.

The moment LOG comes out, my friend (who is MUCH bigger and heavier than me) body slams me and I rolled about 4 times before smacking into a wall  There were a lot of worried looks but I was perfectly okay and jumped into the pit several times during the show.  Most violent show in my life! Some guy was headbanging so hard he hit his head in the floor and couldn't stand up for about 5 minutes. My body kinda stopped working correctly after the show too  All the food I ate felt like it was going into other organs instead of my stomach, and I couldn't stand up very long without feeling dizzy/sick. This went on for a week. 

Another story, but not really a moshpit story.

I went to see KSE earlier this year. Everyone was excited to see them and the crowd started chanting SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN. It made no sense but everyone joined it. XD
Kinda OT though

Do you guys have these lone dudes who appear in EVERY local show in your place? Kind of like recurring characters in a cartoon?


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 4, 2013)

One of my mates got pushed to the floor a split second before chimera did the wall of death. Got kicked in the jaw and broke it. He still has a slightly sideways jaw. Brutal haha.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 4, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Wasn't even a mosh, just one dude acting like a jackass. He didn't deserve what he got, but he got it HARD.



He deserved every moment of it, .... racist nazi pricks.


----------



## Hankey (Dec 4, 2013)

I got poked in the eye by an asshole stagediver at a punk rock show once. There was nobody there to catch him and he came out of nowhere when I was jumping around in the pit. I spent the next three months with a red bloodshot eye. One centimiter to the right and I would have been blind in one eye.

I've been extra carefully avoiding stagedivers since then...


----------



## JohnColter1212 (Dec 4, 2013)

2 stories. 
1st isn't really a horror story just one I find a bit funny. I was at a show about 4 years ago Anthrax and Rob Zombie. Figured I'd check one of the Big 4 off my concert list. During Anthrax's set (Caught in a Mosh) I lost a shoe in the middle of the pit. Luckily it was a bunch of 40 and 50 year old guys who weren't moshing as much as walking in a circle, anyway they all saw this stopped. Opened up around my shoe and let me pick it up and put it back on before they started back up again haha. 
2nd was a few months to about a year ago, I forget the band I think it was God Forbid, but someone had fallen to the ground and I slipped over and fell on top of him. The guy who had fallen had let out a blood curdling scream. I thought I hurt the guy but he yells "GET UP, GET UP!!!" I get off him and help him up and his front side of his body is covered in puke and beer that was on the ground. He ran out of there, I believe to the bathroom to wash off. Thankfully I fell on him instead of the ground haha.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

JohnColter1212 said:


> 2 stories.
> 1st isn't really a horror story just one I find a bit funny. I was at a show about 4 years ago Anthrax and Rob Zombie. Figured I'd check one of the Big 4 off my concert list. During Anthrax's set (Caught in a Mosh) I lost a shoe in the middle of the pit. Luckily it was a bunch of 40 and 50 year old guys who weren't moshing as much as walking in a circle, anyway they all saw this stopped. Opened up around my shoe and let me pick it up and put it back on before they started back up again haha.
> 2nd was a few months to about a year ago, I forget the band I think it was God Forbid, but someone had fallen to the ground and I slipped over and fell on top of him. The guy who had fallen had let out a blood curdling scream. I thought I hurt the guy but he yells "GET UP, GET UP!!!" I get off him and help him up and his front side of his body is covered in puke and beer that was on the ground. He ran out of there, I believe to the bathroom to wash off. Thankfully I fell on him instead of the ground haha.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't have any from a respectable show...but when I was around 18 years old, 5'7 and 230 pounds, i got to the front of a Marilyn Manson show (antichrist tour) and i started getting crushed against the railing. Some tall asshole with a voice that was is in the middle of finally cracking due to puberty decided to put both of his arms over my shoulders and screaming the lyrics. He kept dropping a few knees into my legs and I screamed at him to .... off. Nope. Didn't listen.

This went on for about 20 minutes before i was starting to black out from being crushed and having this asshole scream in my ear. I hoisted both of my legs up, feet against the barrier (i was getting squished enough that i didn't fall down) and whipped my upper body and head back as hard as i could to plow thru the 3 rows of people behind me. 

Got into the standing area thinking "what the hell...why is my head bleeding?" I ran my hands thru my hair and pulled out the front two teeth of the asshole behind me. I still have the scar on the back of my head.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I don't have any from a respectable show...but when I was around 18 years old, 5'7 and 230 pounds, i got to the front of a Marilyn Manson show (antichrist tour) and i started getting crushed against the railing. Some tall asshole with a voice that was is in the middle of finally cracking due to puberty decided to put both of his arms over my shoulders and screaming the lyrics. He kept dropping a few knees into my legs and I screamed at him to .... off. Nope. Didn't listen.
> 
> This went on for about 20 minutes before i was starting to black out from being crushed and having this asshole scream in my ear. I hoisted both of my legs up, feet against the barrier (i was getting squished enough that i didn't fall down) and whipped my upper body and head back as hard as i could to plow thru the 3 rows of people behind me.
> 
> Got into the standing area thinking "what the hell...why is my head bleeding?" I ran my hands thru my hair and pulled out the front two teeth of the asshole behind me. I still have the scar on the back of my head.


Dude that's legendary and that shirt shoulf be handed out at every metal show.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Dec 4, 2013)

I was at a The Bled show in Leeds, and as the pit opened up, I ended up standing on the edge of it. This one kid next to me started windmilling both of his arms during a break in between songs, so that he was pummelling my shoulder with every swing. Without turning I raised my arm and straight punched him once in the face. He went down and then ....ed off to the back of the room whilst every else around the edge of the pit applauded! So more a comedy than a horror story!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 4, 2013)

I bit through my tongue at the boathouse i Norfolk (can't remember band, infectious grooves maybe). My tongue had a slit down the middle. i can still pull the flesh apart to this day and reveal a trench in the tongue where it healed. Kept on rockin of course when it happened


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I bit through my tongue at the boathouse i Norfolk (can't remember band, infectious grooves maybe). My tongue had a slit down the middle. i can still pull the flesh apart to this day and reveal a trench in the tongue where it healed. Kept on rockin of course when it happened


Was Dave Kushner in the band when it happened?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 4, 2013)

Not really much in the way of a story, but I was watching Candiria in Spokane when they were opening for American Head Charge and Otep, kinda up to the front and off to the side to avoid the pit. I was talking to my friend and was turned towards him, when all of a sudden some random dude just took me and my friend the fu_c_k out. One second I was standing, and the next second I was flying into my friend and we were both falling down, me kinda halfway on top of him. And I'm 6'4 and a pretty big dude, and my friend is even taller than I am, so it would take a lot of impact to take us both down at once.  Luckily, no one got hurt, and we enjoyed the rest of the show without any problems.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 4, 2013)

This story is only horrific because I had to deal with nazi ....s. I saw Megadeth back in 2008 or so, I went with a friend and my girlfriend at the time. We all separated pretty quickly and I ended up near the front moshing around with some other dudes. I had hair down to my ass at the time, they were all bald meatheads. Around halfway through the show, they get all shirtless and start showing off their iron eagle and swastika tattoos, which apparently they thought I'd be impressed by. Discretion being the better part of valor, I decided it wasn't worth it to tell them what I thought and get my ass pounded by nazis, so I let the pit carry me away at the first possible moment.

The undercurrent of nazism in metal is really ....ing disgusting to me, I don't legitimately hate many people, but I hate these assholes with a passion.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 4, 2013)

canuck brian said:


>



Pic relevant to the story.

Behemoth concert at a smallish place. 

Some asshole thinks it's a good idea to hardcore dance and kicks some chick right in the face. Maybe 5 dudes (all 3 times bigger than this kid) tackle the dude and beat him. The kid gets kicked out and the big guys get off scott-free as it was defense of others.


----------



## TVasquez96 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not a mosh pit story, but my friend went to see this local band Forsaken, and he got not a chair, but a table thrown at him.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

.... the Nazi's


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Dec 5, 2013)

I experienced pretty epic moments at the Hellfest 2013.

I was in the middle of the mosh pit during Finntroll which is not a good idea for a short guy like me when all the other guys are really giant trolls. Worst there were holes in the ground, I step in one and find myself surrounded by REALLY big guys, from my point of view it looked like they were 2 meters taller than me . Then comes the circle pit but it turned out not as expected because there was some kind of protection for the cables between the scene and the mixing platform. So someone stumbles upon it and it's the apocalypse. Everyone running fiercely begin to fall, you hear people screaming in pain with folk metal over it. Pretty brutal if you ask me  but not enough for me atm apparently because I decided to do some crowdsurfing during Trollhammaren. Not a really good idea because everyone's going crazy. So I get up on the crowd, go on for 1-2 meters and then people drop my back but still hold my legs meaning that I fell down head first without being able to do anything. I didn't get hurt though.

During At the Gates I was against the barrier and it was pushing so hard behind I had problem to breathe. My ribs hurt like hell for a week after that.

Another quite impressive moment was during Gojira on a big scene in the open. They're french so people are going mental over them. First note, the civil war begins . One crowdsurfer every 10 seconds so you get kicked in the head all the time (btw I was on the front) and the constant movement... I don't know how to describe it but even though the pit at Finntroll was brutal, during Gojira you could feel that people got back to their primal form, it was intense.

To finish, a funnier one. During Asking Alexandria (yes a friend and me wanted to see them to do some crabcore and laugh) the Hellfest staff threw a big ball in the pit (which was the funniest I've ever seen, between the karateka and the break dancers ), a guy jump on it, the ball rolls, bam he falls straight on his face.

I could talk for 3 days about the Hellfest, big festivals are so much fun .


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 5, 2013)

Was at this intense YellowCard show and we got into this huge mosh pit and some guy fell down. Luckily the band made everyone stop to help him up.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saw Watain and Behemoth (with The Devil's Blood and In Solitude) around a year and a half ago. Watain was 20 seconds into their set and a guy walked out of the pit, obviously pummeled senseless and bleeding all over his face. It was apparent that he had a large scar on his eyebrow and a nose gushing blood. With my luck, the guy practically collapsed on me and I had to carry him over to the rail to hand him off to a security guard. By the end of that ordeal I was basically covered in blood. I walked out near the merch stands to try and find a way to wash my shirt off a bit. Kindly, the merch person for In Solitude threw me a free shirt after telling them the story about what happened.


----------



## slowro (Dec 5, 2013)

I got kicked in the head a LOT by some semi naked steel toe cap wearing douche surfing at Arch Enemy at download in 2004, I was getting dazed and hitting him back. The final straw was when he kicked a girl infront of me. A group grabbed him held him an pounded him before throwing him to security. He was a bit of a mess afterwards

slayer was epic as always blood and bones damaged, I bailed out and chilled on the hillside beside the tent


----------



## slowro (Dec 5, 2013)

And I got my arm and face burnt by a cigarette in the Linkin Park pit (yes!) until my new found 6'3" Hungarian festival friend sorted him out


----------



## Itchyman (Dec 9, 2013)

Broke 2 ribs at a slayer concert a few years ago.


----------



## patata (Dec 13, 2013)

There was this decapitated show where a dude came at my mouth with the back of his head like 3 billion miles per nanosecond.I didn't lose any tooth,hurted like hell,lost like 2 cups of blood.Took my lip 8-9 days to heal.

Turns out,a dude pushed another dude and the other dude tripped over something.


Also at a Sepultura concert I fell into pasta vomit,not nice.


----------

